# remington 870 wingmaster



## daleman88888888 (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of any place that would have a used Muzzleloading barrel for a remington 870 12 gauge wingmaster?


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I am not aware that a muzzle loader barrel was available for the Remington 870 Wingmaster. Are you sure there is such an animal?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds dangerous, how and where do you put the cap, and what about a breech plug??????


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe mossberg made one for their 500 for a while, but I don't think anyone ever made one for an 870.


----------

